# Anyone know what breed Jesus is?



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My daughter named this one Jesus once you see the back of it's head you will know why.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know but that's hilarious. Is this one a bantam?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> I don't know but that's hilarious. Is this one a bantam?


Nope regular size. Seems to be a one of a kind chick no others in there like it. I have looked on cackle site and have seen no chicks like it at all.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM is usually very good at guessing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some kind of male WYandotte ??


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> Some kind of male WYandotte ??


Just did a check with all of the Wyandotte and none match this one. However the Columbian Wyandotte chicks look almost like my silver back. That would be awesome.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pretty interesting pattern. Can't wait to see it feather out.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> pretty interesting pattern. Can't wait to see it feather out.


I can't wait to see. Was changing papers earlier and noticed something different with this one then with the others. Angelica noticed it as well. It has 3 tail feathers that came out over night that are now making me think it might be a long tail.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I believe that Jesus will end up being a long tail. His or her tail is now close to 2 inches long. Yokahama or Phoenix ???????????


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A phoenix would be really cool...


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> A phoenix would be really cool...


I have been wanting one for years, and seeing that tail makes me realize I have got a long tail. I think there is a female in there it looks like a game pullet at this point.


----------

